# ATV trail?



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking to hit up a ATV trail in Northern MI thats relatively wide? Or (not a bunch of whoops) Any suggestions? Hows the Little Manistee Atv trail? I've only rode the trails around houghton lake, and gladwin in the Lower Peninsula.. Looking to try and find some a lil wider such as a truck trail or snowmobile trail (thats open)? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

johnnie555 said:


> Looking to hit up a ATV trail in Northern MI thats relatively wide? Or (not a bunch of whoops) Any suggestions? Hows the Little Manistee Atv trail? I've only rode the trails around houghton lake, and gladwin in the Lower Peninsula.. Looking to try and find some a lil wider such as a truck trail or snowmobile trail (thats open)? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montmorency_County,_Michigan

http://www.fishweb.com/maps/presqueisle/orv/atlanta/index.html


County Road Ordinance

http://www.montmorencycountymichigan.us/ORV ordinance 2.pdf

Best trail system in the state!


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Try the Huron trail out of Sand Lake , west of Tawas. Its wide and pretty flat ,great for beginners, but do it during the week or early on the weekend. Cuz once the kids wake up (around 11:00) it can get pretty crowded. But allot of fun it goes from Sand Lake north to River Rd then east to Foot Pond beach. Great place for a picnic, if you have kids going bring a pole and they can fish for gills off the docks.

Good Luck....Tim


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

johnnie555 said:


> Looking to hit up a ATV trail in Northern MI thats relatively wide? Or (not a bunch of whoops) Any suggestions? Hows the Little Manistee Atv trail? I've only rode the trails around houghton lake, and gladwin in the Lower Peninsula.. Looking to try and find some a lil wider such as a truck trail or snowmobile trail (thats open)? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


Johnnie,

We had customers that have spent the last 10 years riding trails throughout the US. The were from the Boulder Colorado area. The came here because they heard these were the best trails in the nation.

When the left they attested our trails up here are the best trails they've ever riden.

I personally have not riden all of them without snow. but I have crossed many of them driving the back roads. They are impressive.

The little O is not wide enough for larger quads, therefore best suited for Dirt Bikes. Likewise with much less traffic the reports from the dirt bikers are all good reports.

OH, and my plug, along with North Country Campground (on M37) we now have trail access too!!

Remember your head lights and 25mph speed limit where ever a trial and public road are the same.

Good luck and enjoy Safety first last and always. There is always somebody out there that thinks they are the only one on the trails, watch the blind corners and blind hills. Not a lot of them, but it only takes one.


----------

